# For those coming to terms with idea that they may need to use donor eggs



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello

Following a conversation I had with DottieP yesterday, here is a link to another FF post about the birth mother's influence on the genetics of a child conceived with donor eggs that I found really comforting. It relates to the new field of 'epigenetics' which studies the interaction of genes (donor egg) and environment (birth mother).

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79093.0

I also found this article about coming to terms with using donor eggs, called "Infertility and the emotional aspects of having a child through donor eggs".

http://www.4therapy.com/consumer/life_topics/item.php?seeresults=1&uniqueid=5902&categoryid=495

Although I am not using donor eggs at the moment, these articles have made me feel much more positive about this as a future possibility. Hope you find them as helpful as I have.

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi there Some1 & thanks for this - I will have a good look later on today.... running late today already! I'm sure it'll make fascinating reading.

Dx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Some1.  I've just read both of those posts/articles and they're lovely and really helpful.  The idea that the birth mother affects the baby is a wonderful thought and makes the idea of donor eggs must more possible if it does come to that. Thank you!

Felix xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Glad you found the articles helpful Felix!

Some1

xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Bumping this thread for Tempus08!


----------



## amimad (Dec 18, 2008)

lovely articles and really an extra bonus as I already came to terms with donor everything - I've just had a frozen embryo transfer via the 'embryo adoption unit' at IM Barcelona... I'm still ovulating but at 46 no-one will do anything with my eggs (that I can afford) - yet if I am lucky enough to carry one of these little adoptees (or both!) for 9 months or thereabouts, I feel it just doesn't matter like I once thought it would.
The articles are great - thank you!


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Animad - so glad that you found the articles helpful.  Sending you lots of     for the last few days of you 2ww  

Some1

xx


----------



## amimad (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks v much Some 1 xxxxx


----------

